# Walter Homburger, Impresario (Interview)



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

An interview from Queen's Quarterly/Winter 2009, Mr. Homburger is asked about his years as manager to Glenn Gould.

http://www.colineatock.com/walter-homburger.html


----------

